# I need some help getting mid-summer pike



## drklr (Jul 8, 2006)

I've from Montana and just started fishing for pike and bass (mostly trout before) found some lakes with pike and bass in them. Now I need to know how to catch them. The bass are pretty easy to find and catch most days . The pike I can seem to get and it is getting late in the year. Please Help read some of the other ifo on the forum. they seem mostly to deal with spring fishing. Any help?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

drklr

Welcome to the site.

I would try deeper weed lines like 14-20 feet either jiggin with a large minnow or trolling with large deep diving baits.

Not familiar with your waters, but seems to work well around here this time of year.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Also try low light periods. Pike tend to feed better at these times in the summer. Remember pike like cold water. So things like underwater springs, incoming creeks, or anything that will cool the water will hold pike in the day time. Try casting various lures on the edge of the weeds. If there is deep water near by there should be pike that use that area. Trolling can be a good way to cover lots of water. If there are trout in your lakes then target the areas you find them due to the cooler water they prefer to be in.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I use "spinners" all summer long,have no problems with catching Pike............You try "Fort Peck" yet............. :wink:


----------



## drklr (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the tips get to try them this weekend been out of town for work.
no I have not got up to Fortpeck yet hope in Sept.


----------

